# What did you get for Xmas?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did Santa leave a little coffee gift under your tree this year?

My wife got the hint about what I had wanted and a Hario 2-cup Syphon (TCA-2) was wrapped nicely in it's box under the tree

As my birthday and xmas fall in the same month I hadn't expected to get one (as my birthday pressies were slightly over budget), so I didn't get any fuel-alcohol for the burner. I'm awaiting the chemist to open on Monday or Tuesday to pop out and grab some, and will be ordering a Rekrow Micro Syphon Burner when they're back in stock

In the meantime I'm off to brewmethods.com to look at different brewing methods for the syphon

What did you find under the tree?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

My family found it difficult to know what coffee related things to get me so my grandparents gave me some money and I bought an 8 cup chemex with it, I also got some ugandan beans from girlfriends brother as my girlfriend spent a couple of months there this year.they look like quite a dark roast so I'm quite interested to try them as most hasbean beans are a lighter roast. My only other coffee related present was a nice big mug for my chemex brews.

I'm quite interested in getting a hario siphon at some point, theyre a bit more hassle than other methods but a lovely one if you have time.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

New Tamper did the thing for me in terms of coffee, kinda blew any other espresso options with the recent uber grinder purchase,but did get a Kindle, some good whisky, cool clothes and some nice smelly stuff.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You'll need to change your signature now Don


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

On the coffee front, Santa left me some nice cups, bar towels & a inmymug mug from Mr Hasbean & a rather smart gizzmo form coffee hit, a Cafelat Espresso Machine Brush. Haven't had chance to try it out properly, however it looks rather good and is beautifully made. Will do a review when I have taken it for a test drive!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Signature changed









The Iberital MC2 has now gone from my sig as it has found a new home following an espresso related natter with one of my mates this morning, he has succumbed to the coffee bug and got a machine for Christmas, Gaggia Classic BTW plus a Motta tamper, so with the MC2 he has what could almost be described as the de facto, forum recommended starter set. I reckon he sussed the grinder would be up for grabs, due to me babbling on about the Mazzer when I got it and was waiting to pounce.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

My wife won't buy coffee related items as presents, as she says that I am too picky about what I will and won't use.

But one of her presents was the sign in the attached photo to grace our coffee corner. Nice to know that she, for one, thinks that my coffee's delicious!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

As my birthday falls just after Xmas most of my family spend a bit more on me and then knock my birthday. So I had a good year. I got a Compak K3 Touch, a Reg Barber 58.5mm tamper (which is awsome), A new milk frothing jug (with a spout that my old one didn't have), a grindstein knockbox, a premium tamping station from BB, a selection of Como capp cups and espresso cups from coffeecups.co.uk (some of which were broken







), a rattleware espresso measuring jug and finally a Synesso double ridgeless basket. On the downside despite me giving my wife a list of of coffee beans I would like and online retailers to get them from she decided that the Illy beans and Costco beans that she'd already bought were sufficient


----------



## perelik (Dec 16, 2010)

My partner bought me two large Niegla coffee cups just the job for my morning fix.

I am glad DonRJ that your Iberital has gone to a good home, honestly! I am now once again on the search for a good used grinder. Anyone got one for sale???????

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, you've got a great haul there MonkeyHarris

Shame about the cups and beans but a great gift set

Vintagecigarman - I love your coffee shrine. Thats an impressive setup


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Vintage, your lady done you right with that there sign . I fear we share certain tendencies which our respective ladies have learned to compensate for, my Christmas tamper was selected from a list "approved" by me, because Sadie knows that I have certain tendencies (shocking OCD in specific life critical areas - coffee, music, movies, wine) for example and a somewhat laissez faire attitude to many other things of course.

Don (mostly drinking some 2002 Gran Reserva Rioja)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I was given a hundred quid as a bonus this year. The one thing that I've covetted for some time but never really thought it could be justified financially was an Espro Tamper.

Hey ho I no longer have a cash bonus but a great Christmas present, well thought out. lol


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

:Geoff, I absolutely LOVE that sign. It has given me some inspiration for a new kitchen in the next few years. Your coffee corner is very impressive.

My coffee christmas presents consisted of some ground coffee from the co-op (a secret Santa present, what can I say?!), some Costa beans and a gift set from Starbucks with two mugs (which will be used but probably not for coffee) and some of Starbuck's Christmas ground blend. Sadly my hints about a Mazzer Mini and an Alex were ignored or not picked up on.


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

I had a super coffee Christmas. Like Glenn, I asked for a Hario Syphon & was lucky enough to receive the 5-cup version from my wife so I can make coffees for all! A coordinated family effort then provided the Rekrow burner and various coffees to try - marvelous!

Perhaps most special though was a former colleague at the store I used to run and have not seen for 3 months, putting together a bag of coffee goodies (including ringing round people for advice on good stuff) and dropping it at my door - totally out of he blue. Very special.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's awesome Howard. There really are some thoughtful people out there

Can't wait to get a Rekrow burner as soon as CoffeeHit has them back in stock


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Glenn said:


> That's awesome Howard. There really are some thoughtful people out there
> 
> Can't wait to get a Rekrow burner as soon as CoffeeHit has them back in stock


It really is a trick bit of kit - soooo quick!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just had one put aside for me







Happy days!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I have enjoyed reading everybody's posts on this thread, with a few chuckles. No coffee related items yet since my wife dare not buy the wrong thing and watch me sulk.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

My wife and parents combined to get me a Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2 from Glenn - very very nice







That was my coffee present - and treated myself to a few essentials... Good to see some great gifts for people







Interesting to hear about the Syphons - I'd love one, but reckon it'll be next Christmas now







- so let us know how you get on with them


----------



## E61 (Apr 1, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> My wife won't buy coffee related items as presents, as she says that I am too picky about what I will and won't use.
> 
> But one of her presents was *the sign* in the attached photo to grace our coffee corner. Nice to know that she, for one, thinks that my coffee's delicious!


That is an awesome gift. Stunning Coffee corner. Stunning


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Many thanks to those who have complemented my little coffee corner. But I don't want you thinking that I'm some rich kid who has easily bought into some high end gear on a whim - the equipment on that table is the result of a long journey!

The Pavoni was bought in Harrod's sale in 1995 - a little treat to myself after spending 6 months working in London, living in a hotel and doing the crappiest job I've ever done. Then the chrome eagle on top of it was a Christmas present from my wife. I'd seen them in a shop in Venice earlier in the year but wouldn't spring the money. She sourced and bought it over the phone (some feat - pre-internet days) as a surprise.

The Rocket I bought earlier in the year after health problems put an end to my long-term passion for cigars. It was bought on the proceeds of the sale of my stock of aged and vintage Havanas, carefully amassed over a period of 12 years.

The Mazzer is the current culmination of an upgrade programme from Gaggia - MC2 - Vario - Mini-e.

The remaining items have been sourced over time - often as a result of info on this forum.

The actual table is part of an office furniture range from IKEA - heavy duty and forms a very stable platform, but the best part of it is that the legs are adjustable to get it just the right height to work on.

Just wanted to let people know that whilst it's great to have some nice kit, it's not essential, and good coffee can be made on some very cheap equipment. You may, like me, take years to work up to some of it, but it's the journey, and the quality coffee that you'll consume on that journey, that are the important things.


----------



## Karola (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you for direction to brewmethods.com!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> The Rocket I bought earlier in the year after health problems put an end to my long-term passion for cigars.


Is the Rocket Giotto as good as it looks?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Obviously, as an owner, I'm biased, but almost a year in and I love it even more than the day it arrived! I've had no problems with it, touch wood, and any future problems will be forgiven because I'm sure that they'll be fixable.

I didn't enter into this purchase lightly, and was doing research for weeks before I eventually made my mind up. But I had little experience of the machines in the flesh - though someone I know has a Rocket, so at least I had my hands on one before I committed to it. I thought long and hard about spending so much money. I'd made my mind up at an early stage that I wanted an E-61 head with manual lever - principally as homage to the Pavoni that had served me well for so long, but also the ability to feel 'involved' in the making of the coffee, rather than just pressing a button. I initially considered the Expobar Leva on account of its relative cheapness, but research suggested that I needed more than the single boiler as I make the odd cappuccino for SWMBO. On the other hand the volume of milk that I froth didn't really seem to merit the expense of a dual boiler machine, though the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler did tempt me for a while. I liked the idea of the Vivi with PID, but eventually discounted it because of the single boiler, and I could't warrant the cost of the dual boiler version.

At the end of the day, after hours on the phone with Claudette at Ballabarista (who was always patient with me) I went for the Rocket largely on its appearance. Claudette herself said that when the range of E-61 machines are lined up together, the finish and lines of the Rocket make it stand out.

I found it easy to get to grips with, and was making espresso that I was proud of on the day that I got it. I took Claudette's advice and didn't order a new grinder at the same time to limit the variables that I was playing with, but was back upgrading to a new grinder within a week (with delivery charges waived for following the advice!)

Can I fault it? Well, a brew pressure gauge like on the Evoluzione would have been nice (The Evoluzione hadn't hit the streets when I got my Rocket), as would a larger drip tray - though the drip tray is very easy to detach for emptying.

Particular likes: The way there's a half-lid in the top to get access to fill the tank without removing all the cups. The sheer pleasure from just handling it - I never expected to actually ENJOY polishing anything!

Would I go down the same route again? - without hesitation, but might, just, spring the extra for the Evoluzione.

Now don't get me wrong - I still love the E-61 lever mechanism, but if I was starting from scratch again, having played with the lever for almost a year, I would certainly not rule out a non-E-61 machine - I particularly like the look of La Spaz.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for that.

One day, maybe...

While we are in fantasy mode, would you favour the Evoluzione over the Izzo Alex PID ?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Purely on my knowledge of Rocket - yes. I like the Rocket company philosophy of a New Zealander/Italian partnership taking on an ageing product and revitalising it. The factory looks substantial, and gives me confidence in long-term ability to provide support - not that I've any reason to believe that the other is any different!

What I forgot to mention in my last post is that it is my genuine belief that once you are paying around the £900+ mark for an E-61 machine there are no bad ones. What's best for you is largely down to personal preference and external appearance.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

I got an Aeropress (after a few subtle hints). Extremely happy with it, but I think I need a bit more practice time!


----------

